# Greek Vocabulary



## NikosBoss

Hi,

I am studying Greek right now, but I can only attend lessons once a week. To accelerate my learning I want to learn more vocabulary, but I can't find any list longer than the most 1,000 common words.

I am looking for a list that has 2,000 - 10,000 of the most common Greek words with translations. The only comprehensive list I have found is Wikipedia, but unfortunately it lacks translations.


Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## aggelikimixelaki

http://mylanguages.org/multimedia/greek_audio_weather.php


----------



## NikosBoss

I know all those words.


----------



## aggelikimixelaki

I would buy a book eg Harry Potter and its greek translation Χάρι Πότερ

maybe someone else can help you


----------



## Acestor

This is a challenging request and I'll come back later. But I'm impressed that you already know words such as ανεμώδης or νεφελώδης, which appear on the specific page of the site recommended above.
On the other hand, when a site lists words, it does only half a job. For example, a Greek will not say "Ο καιρός είναι νεφελώδης σήμερα" for "It's windy today". The word may appear in weather reports but vocabulary should not be learnt in lists. It should be learnt in phrases and in context.


----------



## Andrious

Wouldn´t a couple of greek-english dictionaries do the work? Kind of these: http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/3wtiko/Uploaded Photos/824cf042.jpg


----------



## Acestor

Or this one:
http://www.magenta.gr/index.php/Λογ...νοαγγλικό-λεξικό-ιδανικό-για-Αγγλόφωνους.html


----------



## NikosBoss

Acestor said:


> This is a challenging request and I'll come back later. But I'm impressed that you already know words such as ανεμώδης or νεφελώδης, which appear on the specific page of the site recommended above.
> On the other hand, when a site lists words, it does only half a job. For example, a Greek will not say "Ο καιρός είναι νεφελώδης σήμερα" for "It's windy today". The word may appear in weather reports but vocabulary should not be learnt in lists. It should be learnt in phrases and in context.



I've been studying Greek for 9 - 10 years now (since age 6), so I know a lot of specific vocabulary like the weather, animals and food, of which is all given in the site above. I didn't really start trying to learn Greek until a few weeks ago, though. It took me less than two weeks to learn the first 1,000 words (school weeks, that is) and I have holidays soon, so I want to use the spare time to learn a _lot _more. 
Anyway, I prefer to study conversational vocabulary since my main goal is to be able to converse effectively with Greeks in the case that I move there one day.

I know it's a lot better to learn the context of words, but I am really good at memorising one-word direct translations because I can "locate" the word in my mind through visual recollection and patterns. I can flesh out more in-depth meanings later, which I did with the first 1,000 words. 

I guess there won't be any longer lists... so how else can I study vocabulary? Finding individual translations of words seems rather tedious and it will probably take longer for me to get the translations than to memorise them. Would reading a book or webpages in Greek be beneficial? I'm not sure if my Greek is advanced enough to understand them...


----------



## Acestor

Next step: Have a look at this:
www.ilsp.gr/files/Glossary-Filoglossia.pdf


----------



## Andrious

Well, as you say, you want to learn greek. If you are interested to do so and not study just some vocabulary, as if you are about to compete in a game with greek words to win a prize, I think you should try using all existing methods. Learning the vocabulary of the greek language will come as a result. So, start reading greek books, newspapers etc. (if you think it will be difficult for you, maybe you can start with books for kids at an age of 9, for example), find some good dictionaries, some good sites as this one, start watching english movies with greek subtitles (that's what I did most when I was learning english) and viceversa (make sure, in this case, that the subs are fairly correct) etc.


----------

